# Clear acrylic scales



## SubVet10 (Jan 6, 2019)

Happy New Year All! 

My wife got me a nice Damascus drop point blank for Christmas (and a cool red/black G10 piece). I really like the pattern & was thinking of trying to use clear scales on it. 

Aside from the epoxy needing to be super duper smooth and bubble-free, what are y'all's thoughts? 

Happy turning


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Does it have holes in the tang you can attach them with corbie screws instead of epoxy?

do you know how to flame polish the acrylic?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have 1"thick acrylic too if you need a piece...


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jan 6, 2019)

What material is the Damascus? Not to be a buzz kill but you do realize that it can rust, right? Which might not be so pretty down the road w clear acrylic scales bolted on... depends on where u are and how u intend to use it... 

also, the etch on the steel will probably fade with time.... and if its a deep etch the surface may not be very flat (the epoxy usually fills that in) - could give uneven fit plus access points for dirt, moisture, etc....

Didnt want to be Debbie Downer but i learned some of those the hard way - sounds like a nice gift and want to help u keep it that way! 

Sarah

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 8, 2019)

Most people that I know will still use a good quality epoxy even when using mechanical fasteners on scales (corbys, Loveless, peening pics, etc). The epoxy will act to keep water and grime out and thus help keep the metal tang intact.

You can use a hair dryer to help remove bubbles in two part epoxy that you mix up but be aware that heating it also reduces the pot time. I always use a slower curing epoxy for knives, never the 5 minute stuff. The slow cure gives you more working time and also tends to be stronger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 8, 2019)

Clear shellac under the handle on the metal...


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Does it have holes in the tang you can attach them with corbie screws instead of epoxy?
> 
> do you know how to flame polish the acrylic?


It does have pin holes. Flame polishing sounds cool! 
I think my FIL found some in his shop but I will keep in mind the 1'' stock: thanks for the offer buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

